# Where do you park yours?



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all. I'm currently looking at purchasing a GTR. My main concern is that these look much wider than my Subaru, and I was wondering if these will actually fit in a single garage? 

Also what are the differences between a premium and a black edition model? 

Thanks for your help
Steven


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

GTR gilo said:


> Hi all. I'm currently looking at purchasing a GTR. My main concern is that these look much wider than my Subaru, and I was wondering if these will actually fit in a single garage?
> 
> Also what are the differences between a premium and a black edition model?
> 
> ...


I park mine in my drive, and generally leave it anywhere i go, never had any problems in 3 years, attracts petrol heads not vandals


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

If its a old garage, you have no chance, old cars 1960 to 1980 was a lot smaller than cars today, even in today's standards the GTR is a big car,
Best thing to do is just measure the width of the opening on you garage,
Welcome to the GTR family soon,


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless you have a garage that is bigger than average, I'd give up on the idea.
It's too wide and long for a typical garage built to house a Ford Escort.

It's around 2m by 5m, similar to a Range Rover.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Which Subaru?
My GTR fits in the garage that my old 05 STI fit in, both backed in with the mirrors out and an inch or two each side.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine fits in my garage but I can't get out if I drive it in there. So it stays on the drive. Never had issues. Thought about renting a garage nearby but there really is little point in my opinion.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Garage or driveway.

The gtr just fitted in my last garage, I had 6cm to spare either side of the car


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

alex_123_fra said:


> Mine fits in my garage but I can't get out if I drive it in there.


Weird. If it goes in, it must come out!  Unless you're a girl  :runaway:


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I have to be careful getting mine in to my single garage as the mirrors don't have much clearance either side at all and it has to be right in at the front to be able to close the door, although I do have a rack of cleaning stuff at the front. I have to turn my body and get out the car side ways without opening the door very wide as well. 
Iv'e had a bug-eye Subaru, Evo 9 and now an Evo 5 that can get in very easily and me getting in and out of the car is no problem either.
J


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

My house was built in the 60's and I can park the GTR in the single garage although there is only 6cm clearance each side through the door (but more once inside). Having said that a carefully placed piece of carpet on the garage wall is required to ensure no harm comes when getting into or out of the car.

I previously had an Evo 8 and that was lost in the garage compared to the GTR which is 15cm wider and over 20cm longer.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

The Subaru I currently have is a 2001 uk300 model. Need to sell that then start my gtr search properly. 
I'd like to think it would be alright on the drive or outside the house but I Gould think insurance is cheaper if its locked in a garage over night. 

My house is only 9 years old but I still think the garages are quite narrow. I wonder if they will let me test the fit if I book a test drive lol


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

GTR gilo said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The Subaru I currently have is a 2001 uk300 model. Need to sell that then start my gtr search properly.
> I'd like to think it would be alright on the drive or outside the house but I Gould think insurance is cheaper if its locked in a garage over night.
> ...


A recent report I saw on insurance said that nowadays, garaging a car often results in slightly higher premiums as people claim on insurance for damage caused getting cars in and out. Depends on area/postcode etc though, but in a reasonably low risk postcode garaging vs drive makes hardly any difference.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Our house amd garage was bulit in 1979 and the car fits in mine ok


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

My house was built in 2000 and GTR fits in it fine, I just need to fold the mirrors as it passes through the door appature. Plenty of room once in. I borrowed a demo as this is the only way you will know really and also if you can get in and out easy enough once in there. I also have a 3 feet bench in front of the car.


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

Garage mine r33


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think they nicked the end off my garage when they built the utility/workshop room.
The R35 is about a foot too long.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

My garage is 5.2m long and door opening Is 1.9m wide and car just fits in door with mirrors closed. Got some padding fixed to the wall inside to open the door on. Can just get out but need to be tight to one side.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

rossmcleod said:


> Garage mine r33


The 35 is a lot shorter than the 33 as I used to garage mine-much more space now:chuckle:


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone live around the Bedfordshire area that fancies coming to see if their GTR will fit in my garage?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

H.7 said:


> Weird. If it goes in, it must come out!  Unless you're a girl  :runaway:


I think he means he can't get out of the door, not reverse the car out :nervous:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

My house was build circa 1997 and is a modern barrett type detatched house. Problem with my garage was the entrance to it so I fitted a new, roller type garage door which allowed me to increase the opening by around 6 inches. 

What I didn't realise after all the mad panic about the width was the lenght of it. When I arrived back from bonny Scotland from picking her up, I drove into the garage with my newly widened door only to find it hit the freezer at the end of the garage and wouldnt fit in. So, 9:30 at night, I was carting a freezer up the stairs and it now sits in a spare bedroom :runaway:


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Have seen a few that are kept on the roadside


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

The things we do for our pride and joys. This is what I love about proper car enthusiasts. No problem seems too big or too crazy when it comes to our cars


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

as5606 said:


> I think he means he can't get out of the door, not reverse the car out :nervous:


Oops!  My mistook ... :chuckle:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep mine garaged, luckily I had it built recently so car size spec was included. They are big/wide and the door opening space (as all 2 door cars know, shouldn't be overlooked). Some Impreza's of course are four door and don't suffer the problem as much.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> A recent report I saw on insurance said that nowadays, garaging a car often results in slightly higher premiums as people claim on insurance for damage caused getting cars in and out. Depends on area/postcode etc though, but in a reasonably low risk postcode garaging vs drive makes hardly any difference.


That was the case for mine, why i park it on the drive.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTR gilo said:


> Does anyone live around the Bedfordshire area that fancies coming to see if their GTR will fit in my garage?


Whereabouts in Beds?, I'm probably not too far away.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I live in Dunstable just off the a5. It's only like if anyone was in the area. Ido t want to put anyone out


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have a standard size "modern built" garage the car will definitely get through the door but it may be a squeeze to get out of the car unless its a double garage with no seperating wall (I think a single garage may prove difficult). Lengthwise it is a long car but wouldnt imagine any difficulties getting it in as long as you dont have other things (shelves etc) at the end taking up space...


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I did catch the Subaru rear spoiler once when closing the garage door, but now I just have some spare tyres at the end of the garage so I can judge how far forward I can go. 

I think it's pretty safe to say I will be carpeting part of the garage walls


----------

